# Me mums Barra



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWUYAvtMAADBfgAASUIdooCQBnAA/79+gMADmNhqaBpTwmp6hpoG0mm0jIRT00ajEA0AaAABqepoKb1NTNJo9TTRoNDEEAYSO3vPSq2kVba3OcvbFywczFpPKJ5y30YlbeE7ikZNUbDMji5+etHzKN7xD6LKZ+rTq3nUQQ3LJR+UgizLMQrc6aXbeIRGCQhj2EQyh26ZYCpKkKsmC+SQIXX94rilqiNq+ZsbMmJ3uFYJALLC3LgpQSfJtadzJb1Gga2waoEFTqXFQlIl4sc5PiB6QbOwglLyByQhH86UwWDBFYJ8SozsmBRHWTp2wsJqCGAolqkMENCOQIBV9Hy2M8IS3TxYh0MEfxdyRThQkEYAvtMA=


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

G'day Red.

Thats a bloody beauty mate. The fish is pretty good too


----------



## PeterJ (Aug 29, 2005)

easy boys , are the any "new" one liners out there.


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

That's a monster Barra Red, sure it was well over 30lb.


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWTTScdAAACbfgAASUOeAGgBwBAo/7/6gMADVjEUzJNGjQ0Bo9QAAGqn5UeymRDTEw9SYEMaDU9TRMjJknqepkMgAyCAfT1E2kJU/tv23iTauQKSadKjyInkj24dsposA42WNNVbjjZE8W6JJESVHeL3rhIOnBuId/IJZBAg/ASNQuOZW4fDndniQ1gmyT5v9WOJfIYEawtKU+yLNkvK4UD9hWAJj2DZlUNMUBrBWQRAk0VC6bI1jUZSBkN501wmxV/Kgnauj6vYCgkLA3UugHKJW4WvaMDERCyKX4xC1g4ci7kinChIGmk46AA==


----------



## Kevin (Aug 29, 2005)

Red,

Magnificant fish and I'm sure that your mother has aged gracefully.

Although I hope your dad has put on a bit of weight since then as you mentioned:



> Dad still hasn't forgiven her for catching a bigger barra than him


Also from your photo (in your avatar) you could be 30 ish. Was your mother so happy about her capture that, well you know?


----------



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWWlutH4AACZfgAASQCcECCBqEAA//9+gMAC20Gqeoek0eppkAyANARGieKaAGgAeoAap+mo0o9DU0DTEB6jI0GFI1zMInFYXCsBBED53YFoIiiH4dK8m8qE6CcHiuGZ+5a85bZia5BbyMkwYSxUTRVCyxat9lyEn3IeZQneS1Iu4gNJmRP6EUikoY4nWm+QETUNrjCqhS1T3KFzEEph0g0LHgvbxtgJ6279MGcXTHaMoIhopB/3FRvm3CVHoRe9gYjQxhQnakiYPZtnFT/i7kinChINLdaPw


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

:shock: Holy crap thats a beast. If I was your mum I think I'd take your old man up on the challenge worst case scenario is your mum gets another trip to the top end.

The fish actually appears short and thick I would have expected a Barra that heavy to be longer. Sydney sider what would I know 

 fishing Russ


----------

